# Puff Air Ride Management



## Aaron994 (May 18, 2009)

Well I have had this info in my build thread for a while but I figured I would put it somewhere a little more useful.


*Originally Posted on 9/20/2013*

*Entry 003 - Custom air ride setup*

So I am looking to get into the world of air ride. While looking at some of the different management packages and options I discovered there were none out there that were as modular as I would like. Also when I think of a simple four corner air ride setup I don't see a need for there being more than one control input to govern the whole system.

So again out of a need for something that didn't exist I have created something new. I have started building my own air ride management system using the Arduino platform. Below is a video of my wiring mocked up on a breadboard. This is just a prototype but I have tried to give a basic overview of how this system will work.

More features to come soon on both this project and my wheel setup that I know some of you are anxious to see finished.






Side note: I forgot to go over the "all down" command in the video but I do have it in there. You push the button once and then push and hold and the all down command will be sent.

Side side note: Please ignore the :beer::beer: coming back up on me at 4:06. I program best with a booze aid 

Thanks!

*Originally Posted on 9/23/2013*

Just got auto speed adjust working on the chip. Here is me sounding like a robot on camera again.







*Originally Posted on 4/27/2014*

Well I am horrible at updating threads in a timely manner but a las here is something worth documenting. I have finally finished my PCB prototype for my air ride control. I call it "puff". This chip is outfitted with full auto leveling sensors and bluetooth connectivity for control through your smart phone. This project has evolved from a simple Arduino prototype to a full custom C++ application. Gathering the last few connectors and parts to test out on some vehicles. Video to come soon.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Very cool stuff man. What's your professional background? I'm assuming some sort of electrical/software engineering? Looks to be very well built. :thumbup:


----------



## Aaron994 (May 18, 2009)

c0r3y.af said:


> Very cool stuff man. What's your professional background? I'm assuming some sort of electrical/software engineering?


Well programming is my profession but the actual building of the chip is stuff I have been doing since I was a little tike. Ripping apart my toys and repurposing them to shoot things at or drive into my cat. The hobby and sometimes addiction of hacking things apart and cobbling them back together to act how I wanted was the biggest factor behind that prototype chip you see in the pic.


----------



## Clewley8 (May 21, 2008)

Very cool stuff! Can't wait to see it evolve


----------



## Aaron994 (May 18, 2009)

I personally love the Accuair VU4 Manifold. Its compact, elegant and it works very well. I will be running this in my own setup but also for the sake of plug and play ability for testing I bought a connector to plug into the manifold so there is no wire hacking. The VU4 uses a 12 pin Deutsch connector. These connectors are a bit on the pricey side but you get what you pay for. This particular one was $20 for what you see in the photo along with the mating end also with pins.


----------



## 59eurobug (Apr 27, 2009)

Will you be producing these?


----------



## leftovers (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm still working on my Arduino setup...didn't know if you saw it or not. I'll definitely follow your progress. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6924762


----------



## Aaron994 (May 18, 2009)

59eurobug said:


> Will you be producing these?


That is the plan. I will be refining it a bit more to be plug and play but probably someday yes.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Yeah those connectors accuair uses are real heavy duty.


----------



## Aaron994 (May 18, 2009)

Got the Bluetooth integration working last night. IG video is below. My guinea pig for testing is @dubbeans

I am using an HM-10 Bluetooth Low Energy module receiving serial commands from a test android app that I built. 

Quick range test was over 60 feet line of sight with open hatch.

http://instagram.com/p/pXsxc7IQO4/


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Very cool stuff man. Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i am in total awe of this, very very cool stuff


----------



## Aaron994 (May 18, 2009)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> i am in total awe of this, very very cool stuff


Thanks guy! :beer:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

This is awesome! I would love to give this a shot if you want a test dummy  Love the BT integration. :beer::beer: for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Awesome progress man! Could a system like this be made to work with a small carputer? Say one that was hooked up to a touch screen panel in place of the radio? Always thought it would be cool to have something like that set up to display all your bag/tank pressure or height right on the screen and then since I'd be using it as my radio I could set it up to alert me through my speakers if it noticed a drop in pressure on one of the bags.


----------



## Aaron994 (May 18, 2009)

Jake2k said:


> Awesome progress man! Could a system like this be made to work with a small carputer? Say one that was hooked up to a touch screen panel in place of the radio? Always thought it would be cool to have something like that set up to display all your bag/tank pressure or height right on the screen and then since I'd be using it as my radio I could set it up to alert me through my speakers if it noticed a drop in pressure on one of the bags.


I am afraid that would take a lot of reworking. The chip is pretty much standalone do to the fact that it has its own "brain" where it executes its tasks. It would be much easier to incorporate the code/program into the actual carputer and give it some 12 volt output control.

One idea I had down the road was mounting a small touch feedback screen in the driver pillar just like a pod gauge. Would be an easy way to select heights and monitor the system. Kind of like you are suggesting just on a smaller scale. There is not really a need for anything larger than a 4 inch screen or so to display information. The whole system works by reading each leveler and adjusting accordingly. There is no pressures to read or anything like that. Really the only thing the system would output is the current height you're on and the available heights you can select. Probably a settings page as well for updating predetermined heights.


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

This is amazing.


----------



## Aaron994 (May 18, 2009)

Small update today. Here you can see the UI starting to take shape. Some simple front/rear up/down and all down functionality. Hopefully going to have a couple full prototypes running around at H2o this year. Watch out for em! :beer:

http://instagram.com/p/qZ719koQJj


----------



## Aaron994 (May 18, 2009)

Boring update by none the less I ordered the levelers and finished version 2 of the PCB layout. Plan is to get everything else ordered by this weekend. Then next week is install time on my buddies MK3. 

I also checked out a hefty cart on bagriders for all the bag parts to get the R on the ground running this setup as well. Pics to come soon on the leveler install.


----------



## Aaron994 (May 18, 2009)

Welp got the bags on this past weekend. Running a breadboard management right now. New chips should be delivered today.


----------



## aye four (Jan 31, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

*FV-QR*

I will be keeping an eye on this


----------



## crakarjax (Aug 24, 2015)

Aaron994 said:


> Boring update by none the less I ordered the levelers and finished version 2 of the PCB layout. Plan is to get everything else ordered by this weekend. Then next week is install time on my buddies MK3.
> 
> I also checked out a hefty cart on bagriders for all the bag parts to get the R on the ground running this setup as well. Pics to come soon on the leveler install.


Did this happen?!?!


----------



## mk2marine (May 17, 2010)

Very dope man. Wish I had the knowledge to do projects like this.


----------

